# ÜRO PARTS - Good or Bad?



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

I buy and drive a lot of cheap cars and depending on the quality of the car, that determines whether I buy OE or aftermarket parts. 

I recently bought a beater Mk4 Jetta and the entire front end needed to be redone. I bought Üro Parts brand control arms and tie rod ends. The price was dirt cheap but the appearance of quality seems to be there. The A-arms had "Üro Parts" laser etched into the finish and the tie rods have the name clearly marked on the top. I wouldn't expect a low budget China made part to go through such trouble to brand their parts. 

I also bought a water pump for an older mk2 era car. The pump has a metal impeller and the appearance of quality but the price point was also dirt cheap.

I found some hate for Üro Parts on the Bimmerfest forums but that was from 2007 and appeared to be resolved by the supplier.

Are Üro Parts a good source for parts on beater cars?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

vdub6v said:


> I buy and drive a lot of cheap cars and depending on the quality of the car, that determines whether I buy OE or aftermarket parts.
> 
> I recently bought a beater Mk4 Jetta and the entire front end needed to be redone. I bought Üro Parts brand control arms and tie rod ends. The price was dirt cheap but the appearance of quality seems to be there. The A-arms had "Üro Parts" laser etched into the finish and the tie rods have the name clearly marked on the top. I wouldn't expect a low budget China made part to go through such trouble to brand their parts.
> 
> ...



I have used a few gaskets marked as Üro Parts from the parts listing, and they ended up being manufactured by Elring... Was happy to see that. I purchased a Üro Parts reverse switch for an AGB close ratio trans and it lasted about 3 weeks until it failed. It was clearly marked Üro Parts, the part appeared to be of acceptable quality, however the plastic was of a way different chemical compound than the original. It failed when a piece of the plastic broke internally causing the contacts to shift. 

Not that this is an all inclusive review of the brand by any means, but those are the experiences I have had thus far.


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

oRANGEJULIUS said:


> I have used a few gaskets marked as Üro Parts from the parts listing, and they ended up being manufactured by Elring... Was happy to see that. I purchased a Üro Parts reverse switch for an AGB close ratio trans and it lasted about 3 weeks until it failed. It was clearly marked Üro Parts, the part appeared to be of acceptable quality, however the plastic was of a way different chemical compound than the original. It failed when a piece of the plastic broke internally causing the contacts to shift.
> 
> Not that this is an all inclusive review of the brand by any means, but those are the experiences I have had thus far.


Well I am 6 months and 5K miles into my Üro Parts a-arms, sway bar links, ball joints and tie rods. In another 6 months I will see if there is any play or premature wear when I take it for inspection.


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

Let us know


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I own my own shop and URO as well as Meyle are the last parts I would use on my car or a clients car. If I have to warranty a job, I have to eat the labor, but I can swap out the part from my supplier [Worldpac]. Installing inferior parts is just the first step in the warranty process. I'm 4 weeks booked and it is a hassle to bring in a warranty job when you do not have time for the regular scheduled work.

With DIY'ers that purchase parts on the internet, you get a good price, but when that part fails, it is not worth the hassle of warrantying the part. Shop by brand, then by price. Usually people shop by price first. 

I understand URO has tried to step up their game but sometimes what you see on the internet really is just a sales pitch.
https://www.uroparts.com/uro/


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

We got some URO washer nozzles for a Mk4 and they were so poorly cast- that they did not spray and after testing did not even have a path for liquid to flow through. 

Ended up putting the originals back in. And using a zip tie. 

URO is who you use when there is no other option available. And then, your better off tinkering with what you already had. Because if you tinker with a URO part I guarantee at least one part of it is breaking off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

